# Unusual, uncommon, unlisted jar lid?



## botlguy (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey folks, many do not know me but I've been a jar collector, off & on, for over 50 years. I have always concentrated on the older, odd closure and colored jars. An acquaintance came up with this lid I am unfamiliar with, it's a newer type than I collect and I cannot fond it listed in my old 1997 Red Book. Please see the pictures attached and let me know if it's common, rare, unlisted and what a good value would be. I will forward your comments to my friend. It appears to be a regular bail type glass lid with the wording: "E-Z SEAL" which to me has to be correct for an ATLAS E-Z SEAL of some sort. Thank you in advance.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 22, 2017)

I've seen them from time to time...they are shown in the line drawings for the various Atlas jars (RB 110, 111, 116, 117, etc) but no reference is made to them in the text of the book.  Nonetheless, I've sold a few on eBay for $2.99 plus about $2.50 shipping.  Honestly might be on the high side of the value on them.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 22, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> I've seen them from time to time...they are shown in the line drawings for the various Atlas jars (RB 110, 111, 116, 117, etc) but no reference is made to them in the text of the book.  Nonetheless, I've sold a few on eBay for $2.99 plus about $2.50 shipping.  Honestly might be on the high side of the value on them.


Thank you VERY much, I've never noticed that, and I was looking at the worded description rather than the drawings. That value ($3.00) seems fair as these would be only somewhat desirable. See, you CAN teach "Old Dogs" new tricks.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll take or buy all Levi Garrett snuff bottles or any hand blownsnuff bottles and I make lamps out all blue Phillips cough bottles only blue big k

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

